# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کسی هست بیاد باهم رقابتی درس بخونیم؟(نظام جدید)ترجیحا دانشجو

## Afsoon_chashman

امسال کلا بیمارستان میریم و وقت خالی زیاد دارم میتونم اگه واقعا بخونم قبول شم.تحت هیچ شرایطی نمیتونم تو پرستاری بمونم اصلا براش ساخته نشدم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

من پایه م

----------


## 3241580180

> امسال کلا بیمارستان میریم و وقت خالی زیاد دارم میتونم اگه واقعا بخونم قبول شم.تحت هیچ شرایطی نمیتونم تو پرستاری بمونم اصلا براش ساخته نشدم


سلام  منم ترم 8 پرستاریم  دارم برا کنکور میخونم

----------


## venus95

> امسال کلا بیمارستان میریم و وقت خالی زیاد دارم میتونم اگه واقعا بخونم قبول شم.تحت هیچ شرایطی نمیتونم تو پرستاری بمونم اصلا براش ساخته نشدم


برنامه ریزی دوساله

----------


## Red pearl

> امسال کلا بیمارستان میریم و وقت خالی زیاد دارم میتونم اگه واقعا بخونم قبول شم.تحت هیچ شرایطی نمیتونم تو پرستاری بمونم اصلا براش ساخته نشدم


هدفت چه رشته ایه؟

----------


## Red pearl

> امسال کلا بیمارستان میریم و وقت خالی زیاد دارم میتونم اگه واقعا بخونم قبول شم.تحت هیچ شرایطی نمیتونم تو پرستاری بمونم اصلا براش ساخته نشدم


میتونم بدونم چرا از پرستاری ناراضی هستی؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> هدفت چه رشته ایه؟


3رشته اول دیگه

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> میتونم بدونم چرا از پرستاری ناراضی هستی؟


دلیلاش زیاده

----------

